# Picking a Font



## TheGecko (Dec 5, 2021)

When I first picked out a name for my company, I had a firm 'brand' in my mind.  After hours of searching, I found company online that was similar to VistaPrint and OMG...that had EXACTLY what I was looking.  So I called their CSR and spend some time going over my vision and I placed an order for samples.  One of the things that I wanted to do was have my labels pre-printed so all I had to do was stick the sheets in the printer add the name of the soap.

Then I got my samples and...there was a problem. The labels were singles, not sheets...I couldn't run them through the printer. I got in touch with the designer and she said that she would be more than happy to adjust the design to fit on any of the labels the company had in stock. Great. NOT. All the sheet labels were either much too big or too small for my soap boxes. Back to the drawing board.

So I figure I will have to do it myself. Downloaded a bunch of new font, tried using Word...gave up. Someone mentioned Online Labels. Alrighty...they have the labels I want, in the sizes I want and they will even custom print. But not on my stock. Finally figured out how to order some labels to test. Figured out how to use Maestro Label Designer. Did a layout for each label. Print on white paper...YEAH.

So now I'm stuck on a font.  Please vote for what you think works.  Thank you.







Edited to fix spacing issue.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 6, 2021)

#6


----------



## Dawni (Dec 6, 2021)

I picked no. 5
Biased maybe, my own "font" is similar lol

But no. 6 is a close second


----------



## Misschief (Dec 6, 2021)

3


----------



## Ladka (Dec 6, 2021)

#5


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 6, 2021)

All font samples except 3 and 5 have serious spacing issues around the dash. I don't want to be the one who has dodged when it's come to bad kerning.
@TheGecko You've asked for the _typeface_. I do have a favourite, but regardless, several of the samples deserve adjustment of the _space between_ letters.


----------



## Vicki C (Dec 6, 2021)

I like #2. Mid-century reminds me of neon signs, and this font is the most reminiscent of the time and of neon signs. Might not be what you’re after. I find 3 and 4 a little hard to read.
One point of consideration, some of the font samples seem to have an extra space after the hyphen, I would remove it. My two cents.
just Googled “happy days” and found this font, similar to #2. Or maybe the same? Anyway to me this reminds me of that time.


----------



## Babyshoes (Dec 6, 2021)

I like no. 6, in terms of readability, though the extra space after the dash will bother some. It might be possible to fix that. 

Without knowing about the rest of your branding aesthetic though, it's hard to choose what would be most appropriate in isolation.


----------



## earlene (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes, I also find that font #6 is easier on my eyes and more readable.

When I used to create flyers for training classes in the past, the feedback I received when using fancy fonts was that they were too hard to read.  People generally prefer simpler fonts on labels, particularly if their vision is in any way not perfect.

BUT, it is perfectly fine to use a different font for your business name than for the rest of your labels, so if you prefer a fancier font for the business, that's fine, IMO, as long as the details about the soap is easy to read.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 6, 2021)

What soap boxes are you using? What does the rest of the label look like in terms of elements? What's your "brand" mood board look like? If you want something cohesive, just showing a font isn't really going to resolve the whole packaging designing. Mid-century / Mid-century modern is soooo my style aethestic so I have a certain idea of what I would imagine that would look like but is it the same interpretation as yours? 

For the fonts: the first three are very heavy and hard to read. Depending on how you display it on your box with the level of white space and color could lessen the weight. #4 is not one that is used often and I like the decorative elements on the letters; it's different. #5 make me think very feminine and #6 is my preference as many for readability and stylistically. I would also remove the space after the dash to make the line of text cohesive and tighten the tracking on the letters. I've been a graphic designer for 18 years and lovvvveeee packaging design.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 6, 2021)

I thought the space after the dash in some of the examples was just a typo - I agree with all the others, and would take it out.


----------



## SavonP (Dec 6, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> When I first picked out a name for my company, I had a firm 'brand' in my mind.  After hours of searching, I found company online that was similar to VistaPrint and OMG...that had EXACTLY what I was looking.  So I called their CSR and spend some time going over my vision and I placed an order for samples.  One of the things that I wanted to do was have my labels pre-printed so all I had to do was stick the sheets in the printer add the name of the soap.
> 
> Then I got my samples and...there was a problem. The labels were singles, not sheets...I couldn't run them through the printer. I got in touch with the designer and she said that she would be more than happy to adjust the design to fit on any of the labels the company had in stock. Great. NOT. All the sheet labels were either much too big or too small for my soap boxes. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> ...


#5


----------



## MellonFriend (Dec 6, 2021)

Wow, am I the only one that likes #1?  I do not care for #2.  I don't like it when I recognize fonts on packaging.  That font is prominent in Microsoft word, and it does not look professional to me.  My second choice would be #3.  I think #4 looks like is says Foaps, and the last two are a little predictable to me.  Just my two cents.


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Dec 6, 2021)

I actually can't read any of them.  Now, I'm special with special accessibility needs, so... many people have a hard time reading serif fronts and sans-serif fonts are considered more accessible.


----------



## Zing (Dec 6, 2021)

#6. My kids are in their early 20s and say they and many of their peers cannot read cursive handwriting. I was gobsmacked by this, still am.


----------



## LynetteO (Dec 6, 2021)

#5, then #6


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 6, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> When I first picked out a name for my company, I had a firm 'brand' in my mind.  After hours of searching, I found company online that was similar to VistaPrint and OMG...that had EXACTLY what I was looking.  So I called their CSR and spend some time going over my vision and I placed an order for samples.  One of the things that I wanted to do was have my labels pre-printed so all I had to do was stick the sheets in the printer add the name of the soap.
> 
> Then I got my samples and...there was a problem. The labels were singles, not sheets...I couldn't run them through the printer. I got in touch with the designer and she said that she would be more than happy to adjust the design to fit on any of the labels the company had in stock. Great. NOT. All the sheet labels were either much too big or too small for my soap boxes. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> ...





6 is my favorite of these, then maybe 3


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Dec 6, 2021)

3 and 6 in no particular order


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 6, 2021)

I love #6


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 7, 2021)

Thank you to everyone who has voted and the comments...they are very helpful and I have fixed the spacing typo.

To answer some questions:



Babyshoes said:


> Without knowing about the rest of your branding aesthetic though, it's hard to choose what would be most appropriate in isolation.



As the name implies...mid-century modern (circa 1945 to 1969):  clean lines, function over form, minimal ornamentation. 

I spent several months researching soap making…articles, history, recipes, how-to…hundreds of hours of YT videos. Lots of colors, lots of designs, lots of scents, lots of techniques, embeds, frosting, soap dough…absolute works of art. But that’s not me…I like things simple, organized, neat. So when I decided to turn a hobby into a business I looked into soap advertising and ran across a vintage ad for Lux Soap and I was struck by the simplicity of those five bars of soap…just white, green, blue, pink and yellow. And Mid-Century Soaps was born…_simple soaps for simple times._  I’ve since changed that tagline…s_oaps for every body._  I want folks to use my soap, not put it on a shelf or in a drawer or bring out for special occasions because “it’s too pretty to use”.  I want it to be their ‘go-to’ soap, their ‘stock’ soap that every body in the house can use.  When folks think of ‘Mercia…it’s Mom, Apple Pie, Chevrolet and Mid-Century Soaps.  LOL



earlene said:


> BUT, it is perfectly fine to use a different font for your business name than for the rest of your labels, so if you prefer a fancier font for the business, that's fine, IMO, as long as the details about the soap is easy to read.



I agree.  The only two things that will use this font are the company name and the type of the product…Artisan Soap, Lotion Bar, Bath Salts, etc.  The name of the product…Chocolate Espresso, Lemon Sherbet, Honeysuckle, etc will be a standard italicized font.  Everything else on the label will be standard font



SideDoorSoaps said:


> What soap boxes are you using? What does the rest of the label look like in terms of elements? What's your "brand" mood board look like? If you want something cohesive, just showing a font isn't really going to resolve the whole packaging designing. Mid-century / Mid-century modern is soooo my style aethestic so I have a certain idea of what I would imagine that would look like but is it the same interpretation as yours?



Right now I am using a standard large white soap box with a leaf cut-out, but need to find a different supplier.  Below is my original label and I absolutely love it, but unfortunately the company doesn’t carry the label sizes I need…too big, too small.  The space between the company name and the product type is where the name of the soap will go.  I have found the size labels I want in sheets and in a paler pink.  I have also found a similar starburst graphic, but it’s a solid color and I really like the dimension of the gold with a bit of white in the center.  I have looked at other MCM style graphics and I have purchased a few for some other ideas, but I want real clean lines for my label.









> I've been a graphic designer for 18 years and lovvvveeee packaging design.



May I contact you privately?



MellonFriend said:


> Wow, am I the only one that likes #1? I do not care for #2. I don't like it when I recognize fonts on packaging. That font is prominent in Microsoft word, and it does not look professional to me. My second choice would be #3. I think #4 looks like is says Foaps, and the last two are a little predictable to me. Just my two cents.



I voted for number one myself. The fonts aren’t standard MS fonts…if I could have used a MS font I would have since I have a gazillion of them. Yeah, it would be all sunshine and roses if I had the bucks to hire someone to create my very own special font so I can be more professional, less predictable and likable, but unfortunately, I don’t have the money and have to make the best that I can with the tools that I have available to me.


----------



## Whillow (Dec 7, 2021)

I use Avery.ca but I am in Canada.  They have great templates and fonts.  I use a clear sticker for the front so you can see my design through it and a white label for the back (following Health Canada guidelines which are strict af).  I guess I'm too cheap to have someone else print them for me.  LOL 

Personally I like either #5 or #6.


----------



## SavonP (Dec 7, 2021)

Zing said:


> #6. My kids are in their early 20s and say they and many of their peers cannot read cursive handwriting. I was gobsmacked by this, still am.


I used to teach adult literacy and sadly this is true. Also people on the autistic spectrum have difficulty reading these kinds of fonts.


----------



## Megan (Dec 7, 2021)

For your name, 2 and 6. Leaning more towards 2, but it is harder to read.
I use #5 myself and have worked that into my logo, but I don't like it for your name. It doesn't scream mid-century to me.
If you could find a sparkle font or put some retro sparkle into one of these I think it might be nice. Edit: or somehow work a Cadillac into it...like on either end of the font...lol I'm just having fun!


----------



## Trinbago27 (Dec 7, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> When I first picked out a name for my company, I had a firm 'brand' in my mind.  After hours of searching, I found company online that was similar to VistaPrint and OMG...that had EXACTLY what I was looking.  So I called their CSR and spend some time going over my vision and I placed an order for samples.  One of the things that I wanted to do was have my labels pre-printed so all I had to do was stick the sheets in the printer add the name of the soap.
> 
> Then I got my samples and...there was a problem. The labels were singles, not sheets...I couldn't run them through the printer. I got in touch with the designer and she said that she would be more than happy to adjust the design to fit on any of the labels the company had in stock. Great. NOT. All the sheet labels were either much too big or too small for my soap boxes. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> ...


#6. It flows off my eyeballs…


----------



## MellonFriend (Dec 7, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> I voted for number one myself. The fonts aren’t standard MS fonts…if I could have used a MS font I would have since I have a gazillion of them. Yeah, it would be all sunshine and roses if I had the bucks to hire someone to create my very own special font so I can be more professional, less predictable and likable, but unfortunately, I don’t have the money and have to make the best that I can with the tools that I have available to me.


I certainly didn't mean to offend you with my comments.   I am aware that you do not have the capital to hire a professional.  (That's why you are asking us ) I was just trying to give you my honest consumer opinion, so again, I apologize for coming across as offensive.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 7, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I certainly didn't mean to offend you with my comments.   I am aware that you do not have the capital to hire a professional.  (That's why you are asking us ) I was just trying to give you my honest consumer opinion, so again, I apologize for coming across as offensive.



Apology accept.

I also owe you an apology. One of the six fonts is a MS font. The fonts used...in order...Airstream, Harlow Solid Italic, Yesteryear, Rockabilly, Sacramento and Aspire. All but the Harlow Solid Italic were part of a MCM/Vintage font package that I picked up.




Whillow said:


> I guess I'm too cheap to have someone else print them for me.



It depends on how many labels you are printing.  Right now...printing at home is okay since I'm just getting started, but I'm also thinking long term.  What are my costs for printing 50 labels a months, a 100 a month, 250 a month?  Not just the paper, but for ink/toner, wear and tear on my printer and of course, my time...not only to print, but also to make changes.  In the time it takes me to print 10 pages, a print shop can print 100.  And their costs for printer ink is a heck of a lot cheaper than a toner cartridge.


----------



## maryloucb (Dec 7, 2021)

I like 3 and 6


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## MellonFriend (Dec 7, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 63086


Where do you get all this time to do these things!?  Also, _Ars gratia artis_ is hardly a moto for a utilitarian company!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 7, 2021)

Yikes, you're right!






@TheGecko: I can't tell you how I _love_ that slogan!

ETA: @MellonFriend: One does not _have_ time, one _takes_ time.


----------



## earlene (Dec 8, 2021)

Zing said:


> #6. My kids are in their early 20s and say they and many of their peers cannot read cursive handwriting. I was gobsmacked by this, still am.


So true.  My granddaughter is 20 and told me a few years ago they don't even teach cursive anymore in school.  I was totally surprised, and asked how do they expect children to read letters from their grandparents.  Of course she said, 'No one writes letters."  Why she didn't even know what a mail box was when I asked her to put a letter in the mailbox for me.  I had to educate her about mailboxes, what they look like, how to recognize them, how and why they are used.  She wasn't 20 at the time, but it was less than 5 or 6 years ago that I learned mail boxes were an unknown entity to kids her age.

So anyway, the thing about cursive fonts is that if not close enough to 'print' or non-cursive, young people (in the US) won't be able to read some of the words.  That is a real shame, as I know it's hard enough reading the original hand written US Constitution and documents from that era, but to make letters in museums impossible for a young person to decipher just seems asinine to me.


----------



## Whillow (Dec 8, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 63086


This is brilliant and also very cute.


----------



## Zing (Dec 8, 2021)

earlene said:


> So true.  My granddaughter is 20 and told me a few years ago they don't even teach cursive anymore in school.  I was totally surprised, and asked how do they expect children to read letters from their grandparents.  Of course she said, 'No one writes letters."  Why she didn't even know what a mail box was when I asked her to put a letter in the mailbox for me.  I had to educate her about mailboxes, what they look like, how to recognize them, how and why they are used.  She wasn't 20 at the time, but it was less than 5 or 6 years ago that I learned mail boxes were an unknown entity to kids her age.
> 
> So anyway, the thing about cursive fonts is that if not close enough to 'print' or non-cursive, young people (in the US) won't be able to read some of the words.  That is a real shame, as I know it's hard enough reading the original hand written US Constitution and documents from that era, but to make letters in museums impossible for a young person to decipher just seems asinine to me.


Sorry to hijack this thread!  My organization sends out many letters and thank you cards via postal mail.  With volunteers, I have learned the hard way that I must always have a sample envelope to show where to position the stamp, address, and return address.  And just a few years ago I needed a junior staffer to use a _typewriter_ to complete a form in triplicate.  She nearly had an anxiety attack typing  And then when I said, "well at least you're using an _electric _typewriter, I remember manual ones" -- she nearly fell off her chair.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Dec 8, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Yikes, you're right!
> 
> View attachment 63087
> 
> ...


Absolutely Love Your Catch Phrase!!!! Brilliant Can I Barrow It.  Soaps For Every Body!!! ❤
Update: Shh  otherwise that phrase will go " Viral "


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 8, 2021)

earlene said:


> So anyway, the thing about cursive fonts is that if not close enough to 'print' or non-cursive, young people (in the US) won't be able to read some of the words. That is a real shame, as I know it's hard enough reading the original hand written US Constitution and documents from that era, but to make letters in museums impossible for a young person to decipher just seems asinine to me.



Do young people even go to museums?  But I totally agree that it's a shame.  NOT to get 'religious'...I have several Bibles:  King James (my late mothers), New King James, Amplified, New International.  My favorite is NKJ...it's updated just enough to get rid of all the 'thees' and 'thous', but it doesn't take away from the original (yes I know, English is not the original language, neither was Latin).  On the other hand, I really disliked the Amplified because it was someone's interpretation of what was/wasn't important and I really dislike it when folks try to tell me how I'm supposed to think and feel.  NOT be able to read the Declaration of Independence, or the Constitution or any other number of original documents...it's a crime.



Zing said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread!  My organization sends out many letters and thank you cards via postal mail.  With volunteers, I have learned the hard way that I must always have a sample envelope to show where to position the stamp, address, and return address.  And just a few years ago I needed a junior staffer to use a _typewriter_ to complete a form in triplicate.  She nearly had an anxiety attack typing  And then when I said, "well at least you're using an _electric _typewriter, I remember manual ones" -- she nearly fell off her chair.



No worries.  I had to teach a couple of co-workers earlier this year how to address envelopes and write checks.



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Absolutely Love Your Catch Phrase!!!! Brilliant Can I Barrow It. Soaps For Every Body!!! ❤



Thank you and I would really prefer that you don't.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Dec 8, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> Do young people even go to museums?  But I totally agree that it's a shame.  NOT to get 'religious'...I have several Bibles:  King James (my late mothers), New King James, Amplified, New International.  My favorite is NKJ...it's updated just enough to get rid of all the 'thees' and 'thous', but it doesn't take away from the original (yes I know, English is not the original language, neither was Latin).  On the other hand, I really disliked the Amplified because it was someone's interpretation of what was/wasn't important and I really dislike it when folks try to tell me how I'm supposed to think and feel.  NOT be able to read the Declaration of Independence, or the Constitution or any other number of original documents...it's a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too Late: lol just kidding. 
Update:  Try not to be so uptight' good lord! consider the thousands that will or already have used it anyhow?? At least I asked & respectfully will not use it, For Now... Though its a catchy Brilliant Phrase. Thx to our @ResolvableOwl for thinking of it.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 8, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thx to our @ResolvableOwl for thinking of it.



He didn't...I did.  See my response to Babyshoes in post #21.

And I'm not being "uptight"...I have freely shared both my Regular Soap and Goat Milk Soap recipes and my processes for said.  I told Zing how exactly I made my Chocolate Espresso so he could copy it.  When I posted all those pictures of my soap, I included what FOs and colorants I used, where I got them from and how I achieved my design.  I have no doubt that I'm not original in my tagline, but for now, I would like to keep in mine.  Thank you.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Dec 8, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> He didn't...I did.  See my response to Babyshoes in post #21.
> 
> And I'm not being "uptight"...I have freely shared both my Regular Soap and Goat Milk Soap recipes and my processes for said.  I told Zing how exactly I made my Chocolate Espresso so he could copy it.  When I posted all those pictures of my soap, I included what FOs and colorants I used, where I got them from and how I achieved my design.  I have no doubt that I'm not original in my tagline, but for now, I would like to keep in mine.  Thank you.


Deleted


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Dec 9, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> I have no doubt that I'm not original in my tagline, but for now, I would like to keep in mine.


Bravo!  Priceless!


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 11, 2021)

I want to thank everyone who responded and voted.

#6 received almost 50% of the votes, followed by a three-way tie with #2, #3, and #5.

I'll be honest, #1 is my favorite as it matches more closely to my original design, but I don't like it or the others for product type. You can now understand why I've been having such difficulties.

So all there really is to do at this point is to simply print some labels (# 1 and #6), stick them on some boxes of soap and do a 'test' run to see what folks think.


----------

